# Homemade beach rod holders



## cflong

In some of the pics I am seeing some rod holders that appear to be made out of pvc pipe. Are they just pvc with a pointed end or do they have a stake on them. Want to get some made before I head that way, but not exactly sure and thought someone might give me an idea.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## Charlie2

*Sand Spikes*

You can make them from PVC with a pointed end or do some rather elaborate things to construct spikes. Do a Google on Sand Spike and you'll find some ideas. They can also be purchased. JMHO C2


----------



## PompChaser315

You dont even need the end to be pointed for them to work. Just use some regular ole thick walled pvc pipe cut to the length you want and use a rubber mallet to pound in the sand..


----------



## NoMoSurf

I made some a few years ago from 2" PVC pipe. I cut them about 3-3.5ft long with about a 4" slant on one end. I then crudely sharpened that point to cut into the sand better. On the top end you can do three things:
1 leave it alone, but has rough/sharp edges.
2 take file and round edges smooth
3 Heat PVC over flame (such as propane fryer/boiler) and force over something like a wine bottle to flare edge. Dont put PVC into flame or it will burn. Do not use flimsy glass bottle (like beer) or it will shatter from pressure exerted. Sometimes it takes 2 or 3 heatings to get it right. Then finish off with file. Watch out, it gets HOT!

I also made some about 18 inches lonf with a 2ft section of angle iron bolted to it. They work well in dirt at the river, but not so well for the sand. A nice fish can pull one rather loose before you can get to it. You could easily end up with a rod running through the sand. It might work better if angle iron spike was longer. Dunno, I stopped surf fishing about the time I made the iron ones... Bought a boat.


----------



## Charlie2

*Sand Spikes*



FUPAGUNT said:


> You dont even need the end to be pointed for them to work. * Just use some regular ole thick walled pvc pipe cut to the length you want and use a rubber mallet to pound in the sand..*




Don't you know that pounding on PVC with a rubber mallet scares the fish away?  C2


----------



## southern yakker

I would worry about making it fancy just cut a poiny on on end and push it into the ground.if you want to go fancy it would be a lot easier to buy one for like five bucks and nit have to worry about filing it down and heating it up.


----------



## cflong

Thanks guys, simple works for me. Got some old pvc in the garage, and just going to cut that. Thought about putting rebar stake, but did think it would hold in sand. May attach some of the 1/4" electric fence posts that I use for tomato stakes to them, with duct tape of course. Thanks again.

Chuck


----------



## baldona523

I make mine 4-5 ft plus long. It is nice to have longer ones so I can use my 7ft inshore rods on calm days and that allows plenty of space for people to walk underneath the lines. 

I just take 8 and 10 ft PVC from the store and cut them at 45 angle in half. Boom, 2 spikes for like $3.50 total. I have found that if you put a slight angle on the top where your reel sits will keep the rod and reel facing the surf, as opposed to keeping it flat.

I have contemplated taking some aluminum bars and bolting them to make spikes, the rebar is a good idea also. But honestly there really is not much point. The great thing about simply using PVC is that it is almost bullet proof, no upkeep what so ever.


----------



## mxracer19

I gave up hauling a mallet to the surfline every time. Now, I take my simple 4 foot pvc pipes down to just where the water line is. I wait for a higher wave. Immediately after the wave receeds with the sand still wet, plant your pipe in the sand with enough force to push the end into the sand about 3-4". Put your lips to the pipe and suck and the pipe will draw itself down into the sand as far as you need it. At the same time, push down with your hand and you'll have spikes in the sand with zero effort and no more mallets. Didn't believe it myself till I tried it and now I'll never go back to pounding on those spikes. The sand has to be wet though...or you'll just get a mouthfull of sand.

What you're actually doing is drawing the sand up into the tube by creating a vaccuum inside the pipe. This creates a void for the pipe to move down into. Once good wave comes and washes over your pipe and that thing is IN there. Move your spikes up as high tide approaches.


----------



## Charlie2

*Sand Spikes*

I was given some sand spikes that were made of PVC mounted on a short fence post. They have this little things to push them down with your foot. No pounding or pumping involved. 

You can use rebar as previously posted. 
C2


----------



## Fanner50

Charlie2 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Don't you know that pounding on PVC with a rubber mallet scares the fish away?  C2


So that's why I never catch any fish. :notworthy:


----------



## Razzorduck

mxracer19 said:


> I gave up hauling a mallet to the surfline every time. Now, I take my simple 4 foot pvc pipes down to just where the water line is. I wait for a higher wave. Immediately after the wave receeds with the sand still wet, plant your pipe in the sand with enough force to push the end into the sand about 3-4". Put your lips to the pipe and suck and the pipe will draw itself down into the sand as far as you need it. At the same time, push down with your hand and you'll have spikes in the sand with zero effort and no more mallets. Didn't believe it myself till I tried it and now I'll never go back to pounding on those spikes. The sand has to be wet though...or you'll just get a mouthfull of sand.
> 
> What you're actually doing is drawing the sand up into the tube by creating a vaccuum inside the pipe. This creates a void for the pipe to move down into. Once good wave comes and washes over your pipe and that thing is IN there. Move your spikes up as high tide approaches.


X100 this is the only way to set your stakes. Here in Texas the sand is fine and hard. Broke a lot of pipe before some guy showed me the light. Does not work as well if the sand is real shelly.


----------



## jmunoz

mxracer19 said:


> I gave up hauling a mallet to the surfline every time. Now, I take my simple 4 foot pvc pipes down to just where the water line is. I wait for a higher wave. Immediately after the wave receeds with the sand still wet, plant your pipe in the sand with enough force to push the end into the sand about 3-4". Put your lips to the pipe and suck and the pipe will draw itself down into the sand as far as you need it. At the same time, push down with your hand and you'll have spikes in the sand with zero effort and no more mallets. Didn't believe it myself till I tried it and now I'll never go back to pounding on those spikes. The sand has to be wet though...or you'll just get a mouthfull of sand.
> 
> What you're actually doing is drawing the sand up into the tube by creating a vaccuum inside the pipe. This creates a void for the pipe to move down into. Once good wave comes and washes over your pipe and that thing is IN there. Move your spikes up as high tide approaches.


Lol that would be a sight to see. I couldnt imagine a couple guys getting set up to do some surf fishing you look over and now there both over there sucking on PVC but hey it sounds legit might haft to give it a shot


----------



## cflong

Exactly what I was thinking. Sounds like one of those things here in AR that starts with "Hey, watch this." But if it works, sounds good. Got pvc in the shed from my old house and plan on cutting it up tomorrow.


----------



## cflong

Tried this with the pvc holders, and guess what? It really works, holders went right down into sand as long as I was in the wet sand at the edge of the surf.


----------



## Mudigger

I don't like the idea of giving a rod holder a blow job. I'll just push it in. Lol


----------



## willie b

*suck yer rod holder*

OK, I'm gonna try that suck'm in trick, but not until I'm sure nobody's whatching.


----------



## Boat-Dude

PVC can do some cool things. I like it.


----------



## Smarty

Mudigger said:


> I don't like the idea of giving a rod holder a blow job. I'll just push it in. Lol


I'm sticking with the mallet :laughing:


----------



## flukedaddy

Mudigger said:


> I don't like the idea of giving a rod holder a blow job. I'll just push it in. Lol


Man I have heard some crazy stuff but this takes the cake. I have fished the surf plenty and have never had a problem with just sticking the PVC in the sand twisting then pull it out discard sand and do it again go as deep as you want. I can see an angle on it but filing, heating, adding re barb, mallets, SUCKING PIPE..... at least I won't be surprised now if I see it. Thanks for the heads up..


----------

